# 76 silver fox



## birdzgarage (Dec 12, 2016)

This was a kool score.i found it on cl and it turned out to be my brother inlaw selling it.he gave it to me.im going to put some motomags or tuffwheel 1s on it.its kid painted yellow,but looks to have all og silver under it.i love it.


----------



## rustNspokes (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice bike. They've got to be one of the heaviest bikes ever made though.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 22, 2016)

rustNspokes said:


> Nice bike. They've got to be one of the heaviest bikes ever made though.



Thanks.Yes, its as heavy as my old full size balloon tire bikes.dont ride it but around in front of the house.its kool to look at though. Spends most of its time hanging in the garage.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 15, 2017)

so i widened the bars to 31"span,sugino 165mm cro mo cranks,tange bb,mongoose pro class disc with sugino 40t chainring. Laced up a vintage sunshine sealed hub in front and a sturmey archer 3 spd drum in the back.gave the shocks some love.it flies,downhill race in a week in the valley?


----------

